# TT 225 GT2871R 2.0 Stroker.



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

So I've been kicking around this website for awhile now and have only posted a couple pics here and there. 

I've decided to get more involved with this online community and maybe meet a few audi/vw enthusiasts who live in my area. 

I recently have undergone a major upgrade on my 2001 MK1 225. I already did the GT2871R and everything along with it last year and was overall unhappy with the results. Too much top end and not enough low end. 

I decided to remedy this with a 2.0 stroker kit. The build breaks down like this: 

Stroker kit 
Engine gasket set 
Rod bearings 
Main bearings 
Timing belt 
Oil pump 
Head machine shop 
Block machine shop 
External Wastegate 
Boost controller 
Oil gauge 
Air fuel gauge 
Methanol 
Clutch and flywheel 
Turbo timer 

Of course there are all the "this and thats" not listed, but thats all the main parts. 

Last year I did a GT2871R, APR mani, euro 630CC injectors, hard lined front mount, custom DP, and 3'' custom/miltek hybrid exhaust with a custom BT tune from REVO. 

All work was done by Ivo out of Renner Motorsport in Inglewood CA, if you know him, you know hes a awesome guy and an expert in the Audi/VW/BMW world. 

I only have a two pics of the project thus far and they are from way back. Ivo has been snapping photos but is always too busy to send them to me. As soon as I have some pictures of the project I will post them for you guys to check out. 

Feel free to ask some questions if you have them or are thinking about doing a similar project. I have all the prices for the build sheet, including machine work, so feel free to ask. 

The engine is built as last him and I spoke and should be on the rollers in a few weeks after break in, I will of course post the dyno sheets along with the pictures, when I get them of course. 

Looking forward to killing some time at work on this website, so hopefully there is some interest in this post. 

-Steve-


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

steve10185 said:


> Looking forward to killing some time at work on this website, so hopefully there is some interest in this post.
> 
> -Steve-


 Welcome to the club- work time consumption and BT builds go hand in hand :thumbup:


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Some random pics before stroker build*


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice grill :thumbup: I got the same one eBay $100 killer deal


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Yep. Good deal.*

Yeah, it compliments the front end quite nice. 

Amazon 80 bucks. Cant go wrong. Some places you can skimp on the expensive stuff others you can't, this is a clear case of a place where you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Did you ever log the car while running the stock displacement? I'd be curious to see what it was doing before you altered the motor.


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Logging*

I personally did not. My engine guy, however, did. I emailed him and asked if he had the data. This was done almost 2 years ago and sadly the data was not saved. 
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Your signature references two tuners. Will you be going forward with Eurodyne? Maestro?


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Typo opps*

Yep, my bad, good catch. That was the old setup. Currently I'm running custom REVO software. My sig has now been corrected. Thank you. 
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Why on earth are you using a 60mm WG?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

do the pipes have to criss-cross like that? 
i see you have no strut tower bar...is that a side effect...?


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

20v master said:


> Why on earth are you using a 60mm WG?


 60mm is what I decided to go with. If I don't like it I can just swap it out. I also have a 44mm should I choose to use that one. The bigger waste gates have pros and cons much in the same way a bigger turbo does. I don't know for sure what will work better with a highly customized set up like I'm building, so I'll try a few different things along the way. 

Trial and error is what tuning is all about! 

Awesome question, thanks! 

Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Big wastegates like the 60 and 44 aren't needed unless you plan to run really low boost (so more exhaust can bypass the turbine) or you have a much bigger engine than the turbo you want to run (same reason). You have no need for anything but a 38mm gate.


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

Krissrock said:


> do the pipes have to criss-cross like that?
> i see you have no strut tower bar...is that a side effect...?


 I tried to avoid 90 degree bends in my inter cooler lines. Its not the most eye catching way to route the piping but its very functional. 

Yep, the strut brace had to go....however I'm working something out and will find a way to get one back on there. 

Steve


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

20v master said:


> Big wastegates like the 60 and 44 aren't needed unless you plan to run really low boost (so more exhaust can bypass the turbine) or you have a much bigger engine than the turbo you want to run (same reason). You have no need for anything but a 38mm gate.


 Noted thanks! Feedback like that is why I'm here! 

Steve


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Engines back in the car*

So the stroker is back in the car and it should be running next week. After the break in period it will be off to the dyno for final test and tune as well as numbers. I will be posting a bunch of pictures of the build soon along with the dyno results. Should be pretty exciting! 

Steve


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting thread. I am on the other side of the pond and doing exactly the same thing. I had a GT2871r build, but unfortunately the engine went tits up (technical term) so now its being reborn as a 2L, but also large port and with ferrea valve train so the rev limit can come up a touch.

I am definitely ditching Revo though as the Stg 3 on mine was crappy. 

Good luck with the build


----------

